# stranetta aggiornamento emerge

## Maialovic

l'altro giorno vad a far un bell sync e poi un bel emerge -uavDN..........tutto normale, ma............

cosa mi dice la mia testolina? di fare un bel eix -u e cosa scopro?dei bei paccheti non upgradati......perke? essi sono

[U] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd

[U] app-text/sgml-common

[U] dev-java/avalon-logkit

[U] dev-java/jgoodies-looks

[U] dev-java/lucene

perke?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ad esempio potrebbero essere slottati e eix non riconosce gli altri aggiornamenti come cambio di slot.... (ad esempio con le qt se hai le 3 installate eix -u te le elenca da aggiornare alle 4...)

----------

## Maialovic

alcuni si sono new-slottati..........ma in generale cio che significa? che esistono gli aggiornamenti ma nesun programma installato richiede i nuovi aggiornamenti e quindi non devo aggiornarli o devo upgradarli a mano io?

----------

## Kernel78

Premetto che mia figlia questa notte ha reclamato spesso la nostra attenzione quindi il sonno che ho potuto gustarmi è decisamente inferiore alle mie necessità ...

Ci sono dei pacchetti che vengono installati come dipendenze per la compilazione e non per l'uso quindi tali pacchetti non penso che vengano aggiornati ...

Es. si emerge il pacchetto A che richiede il pacchetto B per funzionare e il pacchetto C solo per compilare, al momento dell'emersione vengono installati anche B e C (supponendo che già non lo fossero) ma successivamente solo A e B vengono aggiornati dal sistema, C non ha più motivi di venire aggiornato (almeno fino a quando una ricompilazione di A non ne richiederà una versione aggiornata).

Secondo me potresti farti un binario di quei pacchetti e provare a rimuoverli e vedere se un aggiornamento di world te li richiede.

Sperando di non aver detto cavolate ...

----------

## Onip

se usi --with-bdeps=y nelle opzioni di emerge ti fa l'upgrade anche di quelle. Controlla nel man se l'ho scritta giusta perchè non me la ricordo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> se usi --with-bdeps=y nelle opzioni di emerge ti fa l'upgrade anche di quelle. Controlla nel man se l'ho scritta giusta perchè non me la ricordo.

 

Scusa ma se sono usate solo nell'installazione non sarebbe meglio rimuoverle ? se dovessero servire in futuro verranno richieste le nuove versioni ...

----------

## Onip

secondo me è giusto tenerle installate, anche se non aggiornate: nel caso servano ad altri pacchetti ce le hai già. Ho solo fatto presente che c'è la possibilità di aggiornarle, se vuole.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> secondo me è giusto tenerle installate, anche se non aggiornate: nel caso servano ad altri pacchetti ce le hai già. Ho solo fatto presente che c'è la possibilità di aggiornarle, se vuole.

 

Io mi tengo i pacchetti binari e lancio 

```
emerge -a --depclean --with-bdeps n
```

(sono andato a memoria) e se servono a qualche altro pacchetto installare il binario è una questione di pochi secondi, almeno non mi tengo il sistema pieno di dipendenze inutili.

Magari sono solo io ad essere nevrotico ma visto che posso tenermi il sistema sempre pulito preferisco farlo.

----------

## Onip

sono scelte. In teoria vorrei anche io fare così, tanto più che i binari ce li ho a prescindere (feature buildpkg), ma più che altro quello che mi frega è la pigrizia...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> sono scelte. In teoria vorrei anche io fare così, tanto più che i binari ce li ho a prescindere (feature buildpkg), ma più che altro quello che mi frega è la pigrizia...

 

Scusa ma sei così pigro da non riuscire ad aggiungere --with-bdeps n quando lanci un depclean ?

----------

## Maialovic

figuratevi che nemmeno java-jdk mi voleva aggiornare alla 1.6................alla fine ho disinstallato la 1.5 ho riemerso eclipse ed allora mi ha installato la java-sdk 1.6

----------

## Kernel78

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> figuratevi che nemmeno java-jdk mi voleva aggiornare alla 1.6................alla fine ho disinstallato la 1.5 ho riemerso eclipse ed allora mi ha installato la java-sdk 1.6

 

Scusa ma se tu vuoi che java sia aggiornato non avresti dovuto semplicemente inserirlo in world ?

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa ma sei così pigro da non riuscire ad aggiungere --with-bdeps n quando lanci un depclean ?

 

Pigrizia mentale più che altro. Il fatto di togliere un pacchetto che potrei potenzialmente dover rimettere ( anche binario, non importa ) mi scoccia assai.   :Wink: 

----------

## Maialovic

allora.....per si e per no ieri li ho aggiornati....anke se sono NS(newslotted di per se).........e credo ora di avere fatto una cakkiata per ora ho sincanto e aggiornato e ho visto ke mentre faceva i vari controllo alternava tra la compilazione (in questo momento di binutils) e la verifica delle dipendeze.......problemi?errori?cavolate mie? ke dite?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   secondo me è giusto tenerle installate, anche se non aggiornate: nel caso servano ad altri pacchetti ce le hai già. Ho solo fatto presente che c'è la possibilità di aggiornarle, se vuole. 
> 
> Io mi tengo i pacchetti binari e lancio 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho 46 pacchetti di dipendenze che vuole disinstallare???   :Shocked: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ho 46 pacchetti di dipendenze che vuole disinstallare???  

 

Non colgo il senso della domanda ... 

se non sei sicuro fatti un binario, disintallali e lancia un 

```
emerge -uDavNg world
```

così se rivuole qualcosa si installa il binario in due secondi ...

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Ho 46 pacchetti di dipendenze che vuole disinstallare???   
> 
> Non colgo il senso della domanda ...

 

Scusa, ho messo i ??? invece dei !!!   :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Ho 46 pacchetti di dipendenze che vuole disinstallare???   
> 
> Non colgo il senso della domanda ... 
> 
> se non sei sicuro fatti un binario, disintallali e lancia un 
> ...

 

Ho provato a dirgli di disinstallare... 46 pacchetti che un 

```
emerge --with-bdeps=y -aDNuv world
```

vuole reistallarmi... è giusto che sia così?

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Ho 46 pacchetti di dipendenze che vuole disinstallare???   
> 
> Non colgo il senso della domanda ... 
> 
> se non sei sicuro fatti un binario, disintallali e lancia un 
> ...

 

Se usi --with-bdeps=y durante l'emerge è normale che ti richieda di installarle, gli hai specificato tu di contemplare anche le "Build time DEPendencies".

Lancia, come ti ho suggerito 

```
emerge -uDavNg world
```

 e il mondo ti sorriderà (fine gioco di parole tra mondo e world  :Laughing:  , scusate, anche stanotte ho dormito poco grazie alla mia stupenda bambina)

----------

